# Circuito amplificador de potencia



## A Class

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica y estoy interesado en hacerme un amplificador de bastante potencia, tampoco pido que tenga una calidad excelente, pero si que por lo menos no tenga ruidos fantasmas o ruidos de alterna. 

Para ello he elegido un amplificador hecho con mosfet, de 260 wats por canal, pero tengo una duda sobre este diseño. 

Este amplificador usa transistores complementarios para llegar a la potencia deseada, mi pregunta es: 

Puedo modificar este amplificador añadiendo mas transistores complementarios?? 

Cuantos podrían ponerse? 

En el caso de no ser una buena idea, alguien me facilita un buen esquema de un amplificador (que funcione) a ser posible con PCB 

Para quien lo desee tengo un esquema muy sencillo de un amplificador de clase A de 10 wats, por si alguien quiere montarlo.  

Un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Regularmente en los diseños de etapas de potencia con MOSFET utilizan varias parejas complementarias en paralelo, para así aumentar la corriente que pueden manejar y por ende la potencia final de la etapa. Así que para aumentar aun mas la potencia de tu amplificador puedes colocar mas parejas complementarias en paralelo, pero eso si ten en cuenta que si quieres aumentar la potencia también debes aumentar la corriente que le suministras a la etapa.


----------



## alejandr0

buenas! mira yo soy estudiante de electronica y te queria pedir si me podes mandar el esquema del amplificador de 10W porfavor
gracias


----------



## carrloz

http://www.ugr.es/~amroldan/proyectos/amplificador_100w/archivos/etapa_de_potencia_para_100w1.htm
este esta bueno 

checa en http://www.pablin.com.ar/main.htm

hay de varios watts

saludos

carlos


----------



## shocky

HOla. Yo tengo el circuito esquematico, el PCB, las instrucciones, la lista de componentes y todo lo necesario para construir un amplificador de 100W RMS con una carga de 8ohms muy bueno. Es mas lo he armado estereo y funciona de maravilla, cero ruidos y muy buena calidad de sonido. Y si lo dicipas bien le puedes sacar 130W  tranquilamente.

Aqui lo pueden ver:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5361.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-rms-3205/

Un saludo.


----------



## deiby

Saludos..

desearia que me dieran ideas,, tengo un problema de electrónica, tengo un requerimiento de diseñar una etapa de potencia para un generador de señal de ondas arbitrarias,, ps estas se obtienen dibujandolas con el pc y llevandolas al equipo, bueno la cuestion es que necesito entregar mas  o menos 60 Watts a una carga, pero este generador no mas entrega 10 Vpp a 200 mA, la idea es entregar en la carga 25 Vpp a una corriente de 2A o mas;  ha este generador puede entregar la onda de 0 HZ a 40 Mhz, ps tengo el requerimiento que aunque sea la onda sea reproducidad hasta 1.5 Mhz en la etapa de potencia, bueno la cuestion es que utilize transistores (tips 41c) donde su ancho de banda era 2Mhz a muy buen voltaje y corriente, pero sorpresa al generar una onda arbitraria esta me sale degenerada a la salida, debido a que esta es una suma de armonicos de fourier,, entonces pueden ser que la onda  este conformada por   armónicos  mas arriba del ancho de banda del transistor,,  la cuestion es que si alguien me puede recomendar un tipo de transistor para esta aplicacion, ps estoy pensando en hibridos los que utilizan en redes hfc, pero estos manejan poca corriente, alguien me podria dar sugerencia o idea, algún tipo de transistor especial que me sirva para esta aplicación...

gracias! espero respuesta pronto


----------



## figo_628

hola quiesiera saber si alguien me da una mano..soy nuevo y necesito el circuito de una potencia para un stereo de 12 v que me recomiendan?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Figo, bienvenido al foro.

Hecho eso, pegate una vuelta por "Audio: Gran Señal". Ahí tenés para elegir.
Tenés un par bastante populares con los TDA1562 y 7377.

Saludos


----------



## canciller

Hola. Me armé un amplificador de 30+30W para conectar entre la salida de línea de la placa de audio de la PC y un par de baffles JBL. Anda bien, salvo que hay un ruido de fondo como de fritura, que resulta bastante molesto sobre todo cuando no está enviando señal la PC. Si conecto el amplificador a un reproductor mp3 no hay tal ruido, lo mismo cuando desconecto la entrada desde la PC, el ruido desaparece. Como puedo solucionar el problema? Por ahí leí que se pueden colocar 2 transformadores a la entrada del amplificador para que la señal entre por inducción y no directamente. Puede ser? que tipo de transformadores hay que utilizar en este caso? Gracias


----------



## Guest

canciller dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Me armé un amplificador de 30+30W para conectar entre la salida de línea de la placa de audio de la PC y un par de baffles JBL. Anda bien, salvo que hay un ruido de fondo como de fritura, que resulta bastante molesto sobre todo cuando no está enviando señal la PC. Si conecto el amplificador a un reproductor mp3 no hay tal ruido, lo mismo cuando desconecto la entrada desde la PC, el ruido desaparece. Como puedo solucionar el problema? Por ahí leí que se pueden colocar 2 transformadores a la entrada del amplificador para que la señal entre por inducción y no directamente. Puede ser? que tipo de transformadores hay que utilizar en este caso? Gracias




Ese ruido es de la pc,con mi equipo de musica a todo volumen,cuando muevo el raton,hace un chasquido muy molesto,que mientras estas moviendo el raton suena,pero no es tan alto.solo se oye cuando esta todo en silencio.


----------



## canciller

Es que en relidad compré una plaqueta prearmada y no venía con el circuito. Lo que yo hice fue armar la fuente, conectar y meter todo en una caja de chapa. Es tal cual como dice *hellfull* , el ruido aumenta al mover el ratón y sobre todo es bastante molesto cuando está el amplificador encendido y no está reproduciendo música. Coincido en que proviene de la PC, ya que cuando desconecto el plug de la placa de audio desaparece, y si lo conecto a un reproductor mp3 tampoco hay ruido. Tendrá solución? Gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Cacho

canciller dijo:
			
		

> ...el ruido aumenta al mover el ratón y ... es bastante molesto cuando está el amplificador encendido y no está reproduciendo música...



Todos describen un problema similar y apuesto 5 a 1 a que es un bucle de masa.
Se soluciona muy fácilmente y es baratísimo. En el foro y hay montones de ejemplos de cómo hacerlo y en inglés se llama "Ground Loop Braker" (para don Google).

Lectura sugerida: http://sound.westhost.com/earthing.htm

Saludos


----------



## juanma

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Regularmente en los diseños de etapas de potencia con MOSFET utilizan varias parejas complementarias en paralelo, para así aumentar la corriente que pueden manejar y por ende la potencia final de la etapa. Así que para aumentar aun mas la potencia de tu amplificador puedes colocar mas parejas complementarias en paralelo, pero eso si ten en cuenta que si quieres aumentar la potencia también debes aumentar la corriente que le suministras a la etapa.


Creo que falto una parte, y es la tension. De nada sirve 8MOSFET en paralelo si lo alimentamos con +/-22V
Agrego entonces a lo de Andres, usar mas dispositivos en paralelo, aumenta la potencia que puede manejar el amplificador, pero tambien requiere aumentar la tension y corriente de la fuente.

Un saludo


----------



## JORGE GONZALEZ

a class dijo:


> soy un aficionado a la electrónica y estoy interesado en hacerme un amplificador de bastante potencia, tampoco pido que tenga una calidad excelente, pero si que por lo menos no tenga ruidos fantasmas o ruidos de alterna.
> 
> Para ello he elegido un amplificador hecho con mosfet, de 260 wats por canal, pero tengo una duda sobre este diseño.
> 
> Este amplificador usa transistores complementarios para llegar a la potencia deseada, mi pregunta es:
> 
> Puedo modificar este amplificador añadiendo mas transistores complementarios??
> 
> Cuantos podrían ponerse?
> 
> En el caso de no ser una buena idea, alguien me facilita un buen esquema de un amplificador (que funcione) a ser posible con pcb
> 
> para quien lo desee tengo un esquema muy sencillo de un amplificador de clase a de 10 wats, por si alguien quiere montarlo.
> 
> Un saludo.



mira hermano yo tambien soy un afisionado de la electronica, si bien colocar mas transistores te daria mas potencia, antes de hacerlo deves conocer como esta funcionado la etapa de preamplificación. De nada sirbiria colocar mas si no los podras alimentaar a todos, espero me este explicando
.


----------



## stealthyx66

Hola a todos

Deseo diseñar un amplificador de potencia que cumpla con  las siguientes características, estare muy agradecido con cualquier sugerencia que me puedan dar.

Potencia de salida: 30W
Etapa de potencia con transistores MOSFET.
Inclusión de protección contra sobrecarga y cortocircuito en la etapa de salida.
Circuito de cortocircuito debe deshabilitar la salida del Amp, hasta que se presente
intervención por parte del usuario.
Respuesta en frecuencia en el rango de 20 Hz a 20 KHz


----------



## Fogonazo

stealthyx66 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Deseo *diseñar* un amplificador de potencia que cumpla con  las siguientes características, estare muy agradecido con cualquier sugerencia que me puedan dar.
> .....


¿ Lo quieres diseñar o armar ?


----------



## stealthyx66

Diseñarlo  para luego montarlo en  plaqueta. estare muy agradecido con cualquier sugerencia que me puedan dar.

Gracias


----------



## chicoboy123

A Class dijo:


> Soy un aficionado a la electrónica y estoy interesado en hacerme un amplificador de bastante potencia, tampoco pido que tenga una calidad excelente, pero si que por lo menos no tenga ruidos fantasmas o ruidos de alterna.
> 
> Para ello he elegido un amplificador hecho con mosfet, de 260 wats por canal, pero tengo una duda sobre este diseño.
> 
> Este amplificador usa transistores complementarios para llegar a la potencia deseada, mi pregunta es:
> 
> Puedo modificar este amplificador añadiendo mas transistores complementarios??
> 
> Cuantos podrían ponerse?
> 
> En el caso de no ser una buena idea, alguien me facilita un buen esquema de un amplificador (que funcione) a ser posible con PCB
> 
> Para quien lo desee tengo un esquema muy sencillo de un amplificador de clase A de 10 wats, por si alguien quiere montarlo.
> 
> Un saludo.


hola, que tal?

Me preguntaba si me podrias mandar ese amplificador de potencia del cual estabas hablando, tipo A o AB, de 10W.

Y si tienes información acerca de los tipos de amplificadores de potencia, los tipo A, AB, B y C. 
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Laura Villa

Hola! Me gustaría saber acerca del esquema que tienes del amplificador de 10 W.. muchas gracias por tu ayuda!

Laura Villa


----------



## varto7

Quisiera saber como es la señal que entrega un reproductor mp3 comun....
cuaal es su Vp-p?... frecuencia?

tambien quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar en el diseño de un amplificador de potencia de 60 W y una carga de 8 ohm....que parametros se deben tener en cuenta para el diseño de la etapa amplificadora de voltaje... es decir que tanta ganancia se le debe dar a la señal entregada por un reproductor...
por favor lo nesecito para mi proyecto final....


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro.



varto7 dijo:


> Quisiera saber *como es la señal que entrega un reproductor mp3 comun....
> cuaal es su Vp-p?... frecuencia*?
> 
> tambien quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar en el diseño de un amplificador de potencia de 60 W y una carga de 8 ohm....*que parametros se deben tener en cuenta para el diseño de la etapa amplificadora de voltaje*... es decir que tanta ganancia se le debe dar a la señal entregada por un reproductor...
> por favor *lo nesecito para mi proyecto final*....


Acá hay algo medio mal.

Que no sepas qué tensión entrega un MP3, no hay drama, es más que comprensible en casi cualquier caso (podés esperar algo como 500mV de salida de ahí), pero... ¿frecuencias?  Estamos hablando de audio, ¿qué rango comprenden las señales de audio?

En cuanto a la ganancia, habrá de ser suficiente como para llevar la señal de entrada hasta la máxima tensión requerible a la salida (eso es la tensión de alimentación).
¿Proyecto final de qué es?

Saludos


----------



## varto7

upss si tienes razon en lo de la frecuencia....
queria hacerte otra pregunta... que valor aproximadamente tiene la resistencia interna de estos reproductores mp3?.....
a ver te cuento sobre el proyecto,,, es de Electronica Analoga..
tengo q*UE* diseñar un amplificador de potencia de 57 W con una carga de 8 ohm....clase B.
usare la configuracion de contrafase cuasicomplementario... en eso no tengo problema... tengo dudas es que la fase que amplifica la señal (amp. volt)... que tanta ganancia debo darle a la señal de audio...
si tuvieses conocimiento al respecto seria de mucha ayuda para mi...

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## germannn22

oh que buen amplificador


----------



## sebas9112

Hola con respecto a tu pregunta de la amplitud de una señal de un mp3, es dificil medir una señal de audio exactamente por lo que le tienes que escoger un rango, esto se puede hacer con ayuda de un osciloscopio,yo lo hice y me dio una señal cercana a los 30mV por lo que se cosidera pequeña señal, y esto esta bien por lo que para amplificar potencia lo necesitas hacer con amplificadores de pequeña señal osea cercana al voltaje termino = 25mV.
Un amplificador de potencia comprende dos etapas corriente y voltaje, P = V*I, esto lo puedes hacer cosa que la señal del mp3 entre por el amplificador de corriente y luego este pase al amplficador de voltaje, todo conectado en cascada.
Esto indica que debes diseñar primero el amplificador de voltaje ya que este va a ser la carga para el amplificador de corriente.
Esto son conocidos como amplificadores clase AB y se encuentran facilmente en los libros de electronica analoga.
Tambien por precaucion a la entrada del MP3 con el amplificador de potencia, puedes ponerle una proteccion para que no se devuelvan corrientes negativas hacia el MP3 y te lo dañe, esto lo puedes hacer con un LM341 en modo seguidor de tension.

Pronto me toca diseñar uno de estos por lo que he estado investigando, mas adelante montare los circuitos

Espero te sirva de algo

Buena Suerte

SEBASTIAN R
UNIVERSIDAD TECNOLOGICA DE PEREIRA


----------



## warchijei

Hola,

Estoy interesado en el mismo circuito (1KHz...3MHz)(4Vpp)


----------

